# Weekly Competition 2022-10



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2
*2. *R' F U' R2 F R2 F' U' R2 U R
*3. *U' R U' R' F2 U' R U R' U2 R
*4. *U' R U2 R2 F R U' F U R U2
*5. *U R' F' U2 F R U R' U R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D U2 L B' U' B F U2 L U'
*2. *B' L U2 F' R' U' F D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R' U2 F'
*3. *D' F2 U' L' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' B F2 U R' F R' U
*4. *R2 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 R' F' L R2 F2 U2 L' D' B' L R
*5. *U2 F' U2 L D F U' F2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 B L2 B2 R2 F2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 L' F' U F2 U2 L' F2 B D U2 R2 L U2 B2 R L2 F2 R2 Uw2 B U L2 Fw2 U' R2 U Rw2 L2 B2 U2 B' Rw B Uw2 D2 B' Rw Fw' Rw D2 R' Fw L2
*2. *D2 L F2 B2 D2 L R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B R2 D' F' B2 L' D' L' D Fw2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 U L Uw2 L Fw2 L Fw2 U2 R Fw' Uw2 F' L Rw' B' D R' Uw2 Fw2 F'
*3. *F2 R D' R F2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' U2 R' D R' B L B U B2 Fw2 U' Rw2 B2 U L' Fw2 F2 L U' Fw2 L' Fw L2 F2 R' Fw D Uw U Rw Fw Rw' D2 L
*4. *R B' U' R2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 L B L D' R B' L D2 Fw2 U' L' F2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 R' B2 D L' Uw2 Fw R2 Fw B R Fw2 Uw' B' Uw2 D' Fw U
*5. *L2 B2 D' R U' L F2 R B2 U2 F R2 B' D2 L2 R2 F Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 F' L' D2 B L Uw2 Rw2 R Uw' L U' F L D' Rw' Uw Rw2 R' U2 Fw' Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 R2 L2 Fw2 Dw2 R' Lw Dw Fw2 D' Bw R2 Uw2 U2 F L' Dw' B R' U2 R U' Fw L D2 Fw D' Bw2 Lw F B2 Rw2 L U Bw B2 R' D Fw D2 F L Fw Dw Bw2 Fw' Dw' Uw2 Lw Rw D Lw F Uw L' B' Lw2
*2. *Bw' Lw2 R2 F' B2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' B' F2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 L' B Lw' Rw Dw' R B' F Dw Rw Fw Rw Dw' R' Dw B2 R2 Uw' L2 D' Dw Bw Rw2 B Uw2 B2 Lw' R' Fw Rw Fw2 Lw Bw D' L' Bw2 L' F2 Fw Lw2 F Dw Lw Uw' B2 F' Uw'
*3. *D L B Uw Bw Uw2 L2 Bw' F' Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 L' Rw2 Lw2 F' B2 D2 Rw Lw' U2 Lw Dw' Fw Bw L' Fw R Lw2 Rw' Uw' Rw Uw U2 Fw' Lw' B' F U R' Lw Dw2 U D2 Rw2 L' Dw2 Bw Lw Rw Bw' F R D L2 Uw B' D' Lw2 R
*4. *L2 Rw Fw Bw' F' Lw U2 Lw Rw2 B U2 Rw' R Dw Lw D' Uw2 Lw Rw Bw B R' D2 Bw' Fw L' Lw2 U' L Bw' L U2 R Uw2 D2 Lw Bw F' Fw D' U Dw2 F2 R' F L' D Rw2 Bw' U2 Bw B2 Rw2 Bw Lw' Bw' D Lw L' U'
*5. *Uw2 Fw Dw' L2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 Lw Rw2 Bw2 Dw Bw2 Uw Fw2 L2 B2 Bw' Uw Lw2 Fw2 Rw' Lw2 R' F' U' F' D' L Dw D Rw R2 Lw2 Fw' Bw' U' F' B2 Lw U2 F2 R' Fw B2 Rw2 F2 R' Lw L' D' Rw2 R' Dw' Rw' F Uw' Dw Fw2 Lw' Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Uw' Lw' U' R' 3Rw Bw D' R2 U Rw' L' B' Bw U L' F 3Uw' Uw' Bw' D' B R' D2 Dw 3Rw U Uw Lw Fw' Dw L2 Dw L' Fw L' F U' R' 3Uw L Lw' 3Fw2 Rw 3Fw2 B' 3Rw2 3Fw2 L2 F Rw 3Fw2 F D Rw' Bw Fw2 D Lw' Rw 3Fw D2 U2 Bw' B Lw Bw2 3Uw2 Fw' Dw' Lw' R2 B' Bw F Lw' 3Fw' F2 R L' Bw
*2. *Dw' 3Uw2 Uw' D' Rw' R U' Bw F2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' 3Uw' 3Rw' Dw2 D2 Fw' 3Fw' L Rw2 Dw' 3Uw Uw2 Fw2 Rw' 3Fw' Uw 3Uw' U2 L2 D 3Uw2 U' Bw2 3Uw' Fw 3Rw B' Bw2 F' Lw2 L2 F2 Fw' Rw2 U 3Rw' D2 Lw2 B' L2 Fw D 3Uw' R' Uw2 F Fw' Dw2 Uw' Fw U' Fw' B' 3Rw Rw2 Uw Fw2 3Rw2 D Dw' F U D Fw' L' Rw2 Dw Fw
*3. *R 3Uw' 3Fw 3Rw' Dw2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 3Uw B2 Rw Lw' Dw 3Rw D F' 3Fw' 3Uw' Rw' 3Rw R' U' Dw R2 D' 3Fw2 Uw R2 Dw2 L' Fw' Dw Lw Dw' L' 3Fw Fw2 U R' Uw2 Bw L' Uw2 3Rw D R F' R2 U' Bw Lw D2 3Uw Fw' 3Rw2 F U2 Bw Rw2 F2 R Fw2 D2 U' L U' B' Fw Uw2 U2 L' R Bw2 B' L2 3Uw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2
*4. *3Uw2 Fw Uw' 3Fw 3Rw' D' Dw B2 3Fw R 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw Bw R' U2 D' 3Uw' R' B2 3Fw' R2 Rw' U' Dw' Fw' 3Fw' U' R 3Uw' U Lw' L' F2 U Fw2 L' Lw Rw Bw' R Dw' D' 3Fw Lw' 3Fw' Dw2 3Fw B' Fw' F2 Lw Dw2 Lw' Rw F' D' B' Rw L2 R2 3Uw' B2 U' Bw' Fw' Dw2 Rw Lw' B U2 3Fw Rw' U' B2 F 3Fw' Fw' R2 U2
*5. *F' U 3Uw' D 3Fw' B2 F2 D' F' Uw L Bw' B' 3Rw' Fw' D F Uw Rw' D2 Rw L2 3Rw' F U2 3Rw Bw2 U2 Uw' Dw2 Bw' B' 3Fw2 3Uw 3Rw L' 3Uw Lw Fw' Lw2 Fw2 B' 3Uw 3Fw2 F' D2 F 3Uw Uw U' L' U2 Uw' D' Fw2 3Uw2 Uw' Lw' B' Lw2 Uw' Dw2 F Fw' R Dw' Bw2 Uw2 R2 L2 Fw Uw2 Lw Dw L Dw U2 Bw' Fw' U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Rw' 3Bw 3Rw' Fw U' D2 Uw 3Rw' U' 3Bw Rw Bw2 3Dw' Lw' 3Fw Lw' 3Bw' L2 3Dw 3Rw' 3Dw' Dw2 B 3Uw' Fw Bw' 3Uw Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 3Bw Uw2 Dw L' 3Uw' Bw2 3Dw Bw' 3Bw2 3Uw' B' 3Uw Fw' D 3Dw' Lw2 U 3Uw' D R2 B R 3Rw2 Lw 3Dw' F2 U 3Rw' Bw2 Rw2 3Rw 3Dw D' B' 3Fw' R2 F Fw2 3Uw' Fw2 Dw2 3Bw U' 3Dw' Lw2 U2 3Dw' Bw' Lw2 R' L2 Rw' Bw' F2 3Uw' L' U2 3Rw R2 3Dw 3Fw2 Bw F Uw2 Bw2 D B2 Dw2 D2 R
*2. *U B' 3Uw' Bw 3Rw' R 3Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw Uw2 L2 3Fw2 Uw Bw' R U Dw' 3Uw Uw2 3Dw2 F Uw' R' Dw' B2 Rw' Uw R U2 Uw Rw' Lw Uw2 R Bw 3Bw2 D2 3Lw R L2 Bw 3Rw2 F' Bw Fw2 Rw D' U Bw' Lw2 U 3Lw2 3Fw F2 B' L' Rw B Uw2 Bw2 Uw' B' Bw' Uw' B' Rw' 3Rw Lw2 Fw2 Rw R2 U' Lw 3Lw' D' 3Dw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw' U2 Rw' Dw2 Bw' 3Bw 3Lw U2 L2 3Uw Dw' Uw B' 3Rw' Rw2 3Uw2 Bw Uw' 3Bw L2
*3. *Rw2 Bw Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw2 F' Lw' Dw' 3Bw2 F B2 3Rw' Lw Bw2 3Lw 3Bw Fw' Uw' Bw Uw U' B Rw' Dw 3Fw' Dw R' Dw2 Lw B D2 L2 3Lw 3Dw' B 3Rw B2 F2 Dw2 3Lw Dw' 3Bw 3Lw2 L2 Uw U2 Rw Dw U 3Rw 3Lw2 3Dw L2 3Lw 3Bw' 3Dw' Fw 3Fw' Dw2 Rw 3Uw2 R2 3Fw' 3Uw Dw 3Rw U2 Bw2 R' D' Bw2 Dw' Fw' R2 Uw' U2 3Dw' Rw' 3Dw' D2 F2 3Rw' 3Bw2 F' Fw 3Fw' Bw' L' D' R' L Rw' 3Bw2 3Rw 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Rw' Fw' B
*4. *3Rw' R B' Rw2 R2 L' Bw2 Dw' D2 R' L' 3Dw' 3Bw 3Fw' Rw2 Lw2 B2 3Bw2 Uw 3Uw 3Dw2 Fw2 Lw' B2 3Fw2 Bw' Rw' Fw B' 3Uw2 Rw F L2 Lw' 3Rw Uw Bw' R' 3Dw2 Uw2 B 3Bw2 D' Dw2 Lw 3Bw2 3Dw' L D B2 Rw2 3Lw' 3Dw' Lw' Uw L R' Uw Lw 3Dw 3Lw' 3Dw' R 3Fw' Rw F2 L2 Bw' F' Fw2 Dw' F2 U' 3Rw2 R Bw L Rw2 Bw' 3Fw2 Lw' D 3Dw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw2 L2 Rw' B' R 3Dw' Dw D B D' Rw2 Fw Bw' F 3Fw
*5. *Rw2 3Bw F R 3Dw' U F2 3Fw' Uw2 U2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 R2 Rw2 U R' 3Dw' Rw' L' D' R' L' 3Fw' R 3Dw2 R' 3Dw2 3Lw B2 F2 L' 3Lw2 B2 Dw2 D2 3Dw' Lw2 3Fw' Lw' 3Uw2 Bw B' D R 3Rw Dw' Lw' L' Fw2 3Fw' F' 3Rw' F' Rw B' 3Lw Lw' 3Uw 3Dw 3Fw Lw2 D 3Fw2 3Lw2 R' Bw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Bw Rw2 Bw' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw2 Rw' D' U' 3Lw D Rw2 Lw2 Bw' 3Uw2 R Dw' F' Lw2 3Rw Uw Bw2 Rw2 U L 3Uw' Lw2 R B2 3Lw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F' U' F' U2 R U R' U2 F
*2. *F' R U R' F R U R' U2 F U2
*3. *R' F' U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 R' D B' R2 U' L' D2 B R' D Fw
*2. *F R U' L D L2 U' L U2 R B2 R2 B2 L B' U' F D2 Fw Uw
*3. *F2 B2 R' D2 L B' D B' R U' D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R B2 L R D2 R U2 D2 B' D R U2 R B L' R2 U2 F2 Rw2 D' Rw2 L' R Uw2 B2 L Fw2 U' L2 R' D Fw' U' F2 U R2 Rw Fw' F' Rw' B D L' Fw x y2
*2. *U2 R' U2 L2 R2 F U2 F' L2 B2 L2 D' B R2 B F' D2 L U' Uw2 L F2 B' Uw2 B2 D2 Rw2 D2 L F' Rw2 F' Uw L2 Uw L2 B2 Fw' Rw R' Uw R Uw' L2 B2 y2
*3. *D B2 L U2 R2 D' R' U' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U F U' Fw2 Rw2 B Rw2 D2 R F2 L' R2 Uw2 U2 B' Uw L U2 B' Uw' B' Uw2 Rw Fw2 U Rw Fw D2 Fw2 x2 y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U B2 Fw' U Fw2 Lw' L2 R D U Rw' Uw' B' Bw2 Dw2 U Fw U2 Dw2 R' B2 Uw' Rw L' Bw2 Dw B' D2 Rw' F2 B Dw Uw2 L2 Bw B' F' R2 F2 R' L2 Fw2 L R' U' L R F' B2 Dw L Uw2 F L' U' F' Uw2 D2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw2
*2. *Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Lw Dw2 B' L' Dw2 Fw2 F R U' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 D2 Fw L2 U' B F' Bw R B' Rw' F' Uw Fw B Bw Rw' Bw D2 L U2 B R2 F' D' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' D2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' U2 Bw Rw' Bw F2 Lw' Bw2 Uw F2 D' Lw' R Bw Dw 3Fw 3Uw2
*3. *Dw2 Bw R L Dw B2 Fw U2 F2 B D' L R2 D' R Bw2 L2 R2 Uw Fw2 Bw D2 Rw' Bw Dw' U2 D' Uw' B2 Bw Uw' F D Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw Lw Uw' D2 F Lw D2 L2 U2 Lw B' L' B Fw D2 Dw' R2 F2 Dw' Bw U2 Fw' B' D2 3Rw 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw Rw U2 D F' 3Uw2 L' Rw' Fw Bw 3Rw' Rw' Bw Rw Lw D2 F2 Lw2 Bw' Lw 3Rw2 F' D B2 3Uw2 R' Dw B2 Uw' 3Fw' Fw2 Rw L' D' 3Rw2 Dw F' L2 B Lw2 D 3Rw Fw2 B Rw L Dw2 3Fw F Uw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Dw2 Bw' Uw' Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Bw' D2 3Uw2 Uw' L' B2 Bw L D2 R2 F B Rw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Rw L R' Fw Dw' U x2 y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Fw2 Dw R 3Lw' L 3Uw 3Lw Uw R' B' Fw2 F L 3Fw 3Uw2 D' Dw Lw Dw' Bw F R' 3Bw' U Fw2 F' L2 F2 R Lw 3Dw2 Rw' 3Rw2 U Uw2 R' Uw 3Rw Fw Dw' R' Lw Rw2 Bw Uw2 3Rw R2 Fw2 D' Lw 3Lw2 3Bw' F Lw' B2 Dw' 3Lw2 Bw 3Lw2 U' Bw' 3Rw' D2 F Uw 3Lw 3Uw 3Dw2 3Lw' L U 3Rw F2 3Bw' 3Uw Fw' 3Dw Lw 3Bw2 Uw 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 R' L2 Uw2 L' F Fw' Bw Rw Dw 3Fw Lw U' D' x y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' D' R2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L' D F2 U' F2 U2 F' U' F' Rw2 Uw'
*2. *F U2 R L B' R' U' D' B D' L2 F2 D F2 U2 D' B' L' Uw2
*3. *R' B L' F2 L' F2 D F U B2 L D2 B2 R B2 U2 B U Rw Uw
*4. *R U B R2 B F2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 U' L' F2 D' U2 R U2 R2
*5. *D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F U R' D2 L' R B' D F' R F2 Uw2
*6. *F2 L' U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 L' B2 U' F' U F2 U2 B' U' R2 Fw' Uw2
*7. *B D R D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' R F L' U' B2 L D Rw Uw'
*8. *F2 D L2 U2 R F2 L F2 R' U2 R' B L U2 B' R B L2 U Fw
*9. *R B2 L2 F L' U' L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' B R' B L R U2 B Rw2
*10. *R2 D2 F' D2 F' R' U2 F' B' R2 B2 D F2 R2 D L2 D' L Fw Uw'
*11. *D' R F2 U B D2 F2 L' B' U2 R L F2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 B' Rw' Uw
*12. *L D2 L' U' F U2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 U' L R2 U2 B U' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*13. *F2 U B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D F' R D2 B L' F D2 R' D2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*14. *U' B R D2 B2 U2 D2 B L U F' R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 F' R2 Fw'
*15. *U' B' R2 D R2 B' L F2 R' L2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*16. *L U' B' D2 R B' U B2 L' U2 B R2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 U2 D Rw
*17. *B U2 R' F U' D' F' R2 U2 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 D R' D F2 Rw2 Uw
*18. *U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U2 B U' R2 F2 R U2 L2 D U Fw' Uw2
*19. *F R D' R2 U2 B2 F' R2 U2 F R2 D2 F L B D2 F D F' U' Fw Uw
*20. *L D2 L2 B U2 B L2 B D2 F' L U B F' D' L' B' R F U2 Rw2 Uw
*21. *R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R U' R B' F2 D' B F R' F L2 R2 Fw Uw2
*22. *B2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 F2 U' B' F2 R' B2 U L' U L U2 Rw2 Uw'
*23. *B2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B D B' R2 U' R' F' L' F2 D' Rw' Uw2
*24. *L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 B F2 D' R' D2 L D' R2 Fw
*25. *U2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 R B' F D' L U' L D' B' R2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*26. *D2 R D2 R D2 L' U2 F' U' B U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 L2 Uw'
*27. *B U D2 F2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 U F' R U F U' F' D U2 Fw
*28. *D F L F' D' B2 R2 B2 D L2 R' B R' D U B L D' Fw Uw2
*29. *D F' U2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L U2 B2 L B' D U2 B2 U R D B Uw2
*30. *D' U2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 U' F R B L' R D F' R2 D' B' Rw Uw'
*31. *D2 L D L U2 B' U' R' B2 R2 D' B' R2 F' B' U2 B' D2 Fw' Uw
*32. *D2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R F2 U' L U B2 R' B2 D2 Fw'
*33. *F' L' U F B' U R2 U D L' D R L B2 U2 L B2 U2 L' Fw'
*34. *U' L2 F R' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B U R D' F2 U' B F Rw' Uw
*35. *U' L' B' D2 R F2 R F2 D2 F2 L B2 F' U R2 D' U2 R B U2 Rw' Uw'
*36. *F2 U2 R F2 D2 F' U2 B D2 F D2 R2 D L B' R2 D' L B2 Rw2 Uw
*37. *U' B' R D2 R F' L F R D' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F D2 F B2 U' Rw' Uw
*38. *B' L2 D F2 R' U L' U F' R2 B' U B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D F2 Rw Uw
*39. *F D' R L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' D' F U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' Fw' Uw
*40. *B L D' B2 L2 F2 B' D U2 F2 U2 L U2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' Rw' Uw'
*41. *U' F2 U' D2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 F' U F' U2 R U' B R' U' Rw2 Uw'
*42. *U B' R' B2 R' D2 L2 R F2 D2 R U F' U L F L2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*43. *F' R2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 D R2 D R2 F2 L B R' U' L2 D' B2 R Uw
*44. *F' R' D' L' U D B D R L B' U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B Rw Uw2
*45. *L U2 R F2 L D L F B' D2 F' U' D' R2 D F2 B2 D R2 Fw
*46. *D L2 F L' D2 U2 L' B2 R B2 U2 F2 B D U F D R' D2 Rw2 Uw
*47. *F2 U L' F' B2 R2 L F R F2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L F' R2 Fw'
*48. *D2 B D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U' B' D2 U' L' R Uw
*49. *D2 F' D2 U R2 B2 D' R2 F2 B' U' F U R' D B2 U' R' U' Rw'
*50. *F' L' U' D2 R2 B' R2 B U2 B2 F U2 B2 D F' L2 U L D2 Fw
*51. *B2 U L' U2 L D' B L B D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 B R Fw' Uw
*52. *B F U2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 F' U' R' B' L' D R' F' D2 F U Rw2
*53. *L' B2 R' L' U' F R F2 D' L2 F D2 F2 B2 U F2 L2 D Rw Uw2
*54. *D' L' F D2 B2 D2 B' U2 F L2 R2 U' B D B R' B' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*55. *L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L' B' L2 R' D L2 B L' U' R F' R2 Fw' Uw
*56. *L' F' R D L D2 F2 D2 L R' F2 D' R B2 R2 D R2 D' Fw Uw
*57. *D2 F2 D R' D2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R B' D' B' L B' Rw2 Uw
*58. *L' U F2 B' L' U B2 R' D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*59. *D L2 D R2 U F2 D F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F D' F2 D2 B2 F L' Fw'
*60. *U2 L' U' R D' F' B' D' F B2 R' D2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 R' Fw Uw'
*61. *L2 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 F D R B' U' R F D R' D2 L2 R Fw' Uw'
*62. *D2 L U2 B U' B2 R2 B2 U B2 D F' L R' B' U2 R2 U' Rw2
*63. *D2 F B2 D' B2 R' L D' F' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 L B Rw2 Uw
*64. *R' U R2 D R2 D' B2 D' R F L2 F2 L B' R D' U2 L' U' Rw Uw
*65. *B R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L B' L B D2 U' L D2 B R F Rw Uw2
*66. *D2 F D R' L D R U' F U' L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*67. *U2 F2 D' R L2 B' L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B R' B2 D F' D L D Rw' Uw
*68. *U2 R' L B2 L2 D' R' L2 U D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 B R2 D'
*69. *F2 R2 U' D L D B' L2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' R F R Uw'
*70. *U F' U B L' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 R D' L B Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B L D B2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F R2 U R2 B D' F2 R'
*2. *D' B U' F R' B2 L' D F' D2 B2 R' F2 R' L2 B2 L U2 B2 D2
*3. *B L2 F2 R B' D2 B' R' L' D' R2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 L2
*4. *B' U2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 B F' L' R U R' D' B2 L R' B D'
*5. *B' L F' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F L' D F U2 R F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U R D2 L F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 U' F' R D' U2 B L2 R' F
*2. *U' B2 L F R L2 B D' L' B2 D' L2 U2 D' F2 D2 B' U
*3. *F2 U B2 D' F2 R' F' B2 D' B' U L2 B L2 F' R2 F D2 B2
*4. *R' U B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F L D' R' F D2 L' D2 L B'
*5. *L2 U D2 F2 B D' B R D R2 D2 F' L2 F U2 R2 B2 U' B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' F' R B R2 F D2 B2 F' L2 R' B R2 D' L' B' R' D
*2. *D2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F R U2 F D' U' L' R2
*3. *R2 B2 F2 U B2 U F2 D B L2 D' U2 R' U F' D' U2 R' D
*4. *B2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B' L D' F D2 F R' D L D' F2 R'
*5. *D R' D L2 U' F' U R' L' D L2 B2 D F2 U R2 U' R' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F' L' U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' L B F2 L R2 F R D' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' D2 B U F' L2 B2 R2 L' U F2 D2 F D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 L' U' R' B' R2 D2 R' D' L2 B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' F U2 R2 U' F' R2 U' F
*3. *D' L2 F' L' B' R U D L F2 R' D2 F2 B2 R U2 R2 B' U2
*4. *B F' R' B2 F' U' B2 R' D2 L F2 U F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D Uw2 Rw2 L' D2 R B R' F L Fw2 Uw2 R' U2 Uw' Rw2 U2 R Fw2 Uw Fw' Rw L' F' Uw U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R U2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U'
*3. *F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L B2 U2 F D' B2 R D2 B D2 U' B L2 D2
*4. *L2 U D R' U B' R' B F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 Rw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw2 F' L' D2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw' L Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw' Uw' U D2 Rw Uw2
*5. *Bw' F' B2 Fw D' U Dw' Bw' Uw2 D Rw' U2 F' Lw' Bw U2 Uw2 B Dw2 U' L2 D2 F' Uw R' Lw' Rw' Dw R' B L2 Fw2 D' Dw L F' L2 R2 F2 R' L2 Dw R' L2 Bw2 U2 Uw2 F' R2 Rw2 Fw L2 D2 Fw2 Bw2 D' Uw2 U' F' Lw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U' R U2 R' F U F' R2 F
*3. *U' B' L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R2 U F' D R2 B L2 B' F'
*4. *R B' D' U' R B D' L D2 B2 R U2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 U' F' U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 D2 Fw2 U2 L' D B2 L2 Fw D' Fw2 L Rw' Fw' Uw' B' Uw2 Fw' Uw' L'
*5. *Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw Bw2 D2 Fw U' R2 Fw' Dw D2 F' B' Dw2 R' Bw Rw' Uw' D R D2 Lw2 Rw B L B Fw2 Dw' Bw Rw' B' D' B2 Lw2 U F' L' Bw' Uw2 U' Fw' U Uw2 D2 L Fw' U2 Bw Uw Bw2 R Uw Dw' B' Lw' F2 Fw Uw' Lw2
*6. *Lw Bw2 R' Lw2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Rw' U2 F 3Rw2 Rw' Bw2 U2 R' 3Uw2 F' Rw2 U2 Dw2 L F' 3Rw Bw 3Rw2 D' F2 Bw' B L Fw' 3Fw2 Rw Bw2 D Uw' F L2 3Uw' Bw' Fw' 3Fw' Rw' D' 3Rw' L Dw2 R2 F Bw' Lw F Bw2 D' Uw Dw Rw F2 Lw' 3Fw' Lw' Uw2 Fw Lw' U2 Fw2 Uw2 U' 3Rw2 F R' Fw2 D Bw2 B2 3Fw R 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw B'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R F' R2 F R2 F U' R2 U' R' U2
*3. *R' D R D2 B2 D2 F B2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 R B2 L' U F
*4. *B D U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 B R2 F R' U' L F D' R' U2 F U2 Rw2 Fw2 F D2 F D B Uw2 R2 B' Uw2 U' Rw' D F2 L2 B' U Fw Uw' Fw L2 F' Uw R2
*5. *Lw2 R Uw2 B2 U2 Bw2 R2 Fw D2 B' U2 Lw' Fw2 Lw2 R' Rw Uw Bw2 R' L2 Dw Uw2 D' Lw' Uw' F' Rw' Lw' Bw2 Rw Fw' Rw' L D' L Dw2 D' R2 U Fw2 Lw' Rw B2 U2 B' L Rw2 B' Fw' Uw D2 R' D' Fw' Uw L' Bw2 Lw2 Uw' Lw
*6. *F2 D2 Fw' Rw' 3Uw2 Fw2 Dw 3Uw Uw F2 D' R' F' Fw U2 Fw2 R Lw' F' Fw' Dw Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 3Rw' F2 Lw' L' 3Rw' B' Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw' L 3Fw' Uw' Lw2 D B' D F2 Rw Fw2 Bw2 F2 L' F Bw2 3Fw2 Fw' Rw2 3Uw' Fw2 3Fw2 L Fw 3Uw' D2 Lw' L' U' Lw' Uw Lw2 B 3Uw2 3Fw L' 3Uw2 Uw' 3Rw2 D' B Dw' Lw Fw2
*7. *Dw2 Rw' B' Bw' U' 3Rw 3Fw Dw' Rw' Dw' Lw' F2 Uw' 3Fw2 R 3Dw2 F Lw2 3Uw F 3Rw2 3Lw' Dw 3Bw' Lw Uw2 Rw B Bw' D2 U 3Lw2 3Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw' B' Uw2 Bw2 3Bw' D Fw Lw L Fw' 3Bw' Dw 3Bw 3Dw R' 3Lw2 F 3Dw' 3Fw2 Lw2 U' 3Lw' 3Dw2 Fw' 3Bw' L Bw2 3Dw 3Uw2 Bw 3Rw 3Bw2 Uw' 3Dw' F2 Dw 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Fw' B' Dw' 3Lw F L' F' 3Rw L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw 3Fw2 Bw2 F B' 3Bw2 3Lw' B' 3Lw2 B Uw2 3Rw' D2 Rw2 F2

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR3- DL5- UL2+ U3+ R0+ D4+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R5+ D1- L6+ ALL4+ UL
*2. *UR6+ DR4+ DL5- UL2+ U5- R2+ D4- L1- ALL1- y2 U1+ R0+ D5- L3+ ALL3+ UR
*3. *UR0+ DR4+ DL3- UL4+ U3+ R2+ D6+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U5+ R1- D0+ L3- ALL6+ UL
*4. *UR3- DR1- DL3- UL6+ U5- R3+ D2+ L4+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R5+ D4- L4- ALL4- UL
*5. *UR1- DR3+ DL4- UL6+ U2- R2- D1+ L2- ALL3- y2 U2+ R2+ D1- L1- ALL5+ UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R B' R' B R' B U' B' R U B u' l
*2. *R B' R B R L B' R' B' R' L u' l r'
*3. *L R B' L' R' U L' R' U' B' R' u r' b
*4. *R U R' B' U' R' B' U' R' L B' u l
*5. *L U B' R' L B' U B R L' U' u l r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) / (6,0) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (5,0) / (0,-2) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-2)
*2. *(-2,0) / (-3,6) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,-5) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0)
*3. *(-5,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,-1) /
*4. *(-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (6,-5) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) /
*5. *(-2,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-5) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R B R U R L' U' R' L B' R
*2. *L U R L R' U' R' U' B U' B
*3. *R U L' B' L' U B' R' B L B'
*4. *R B L U' L' R' L U B L' B'
*5. *L R L B' L' U B R' L B' R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *BR2 flip F2' L' U2' BL L BR' BL2' flip L2 F2 R2' U' F2' L2' BR2' F2 R U2 R F2' U2' F U' F2' R F'
*2. *U F2 L2 U2' F2' R BR BL2 flip BL' U F' BR2 BL L2' R' F2' U2' R U R2' F U2 F2' R2 F2' U2
*3. *R flip R F2' U' F2 R U' F2' flip BR' U2' BL2' BR2 U BL2 U2' F' U2' F2 R2' U2' R' U' F2 U2 F2 U2
*4. *flip U R2' BL2' L U R U flip BR R U BR2 BL' U2 L' BL2' R2 U2' F2 R' F' U2 F2 R2' U F2' U2' F'
*5. *U R2 flip R2 F' L2' BL2' U BR BL flip R2 BL' L2' U BL2' U2' BL BR2 U2 F' R F2' U2 R2' F2' R2' U R U' F

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F' R' U' R' U' F' U2 R U' R U2
*3. *B' F2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D2 B' D L' U' F2 D' U L B U
*4. *R' B2 L D2 L F2 R2 D2 L' U' B D' L2 B2 D' F2 D L' B' R' Rw2 B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 R U2 B F' Uw2 L' U R2 Uw' L2 Uw L Fw Uw' B' Rw' Uw F2 Rw'
*5. *Fw L2 U' Dw2 Uw2 R' Bw2 F' L Uw U' D' F Bw D U' Dw Lw Dw2 D2 Bw Fw2 L D2 Bw2 Dw Uw2 D2 F Uw' U2 L Lw Uw2 L Rw2 R2 U' Rw2 R Dw2 D2 L Uw U R2 Rw' Dw2 L B' U R2 Bw Dw2 F' D' Uw' Lw Fw' Rw
*OH. *U' B D2 L D2 B U2 L2 B2 F' R2 F L' B' U' B2 L B U2
*Clock. *UR0+ DR3- DL2- UL0+ U0+ R5- D2- L1- ALL5- y2 U2- R4- D4- L6+ ALL4-
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L U' L R' B' L B' U' B R' B u' l' b'
*Square-1. *(4,0) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (0,-4) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
*Skewb. *L R B R' B U' L' U' B U R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L B r' b' l' f' l f' l f B L R F' L R' F R
*2. *l b l' b B r b B L R B L F L F L'
*3. *b' B' f' l b' l' b' L' B' R F L' F R' B F
*4. *B L' l L b' l F' R' B L' F L' F R F R
*5. *l r R b l r' B' R' B' L' R B L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' R' Uw B' Lw' Rw' Uw U L' R' B' Uw' Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw Uw' Bw' Rw u r
*2. *Uw Bw' U' Bw' B' Rw' U Lw' U L' B Rw Lw Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw Uw' u r
*3. *Uw' Lw' Rw' U Lw L' R Bw Lw' B' Uw R' Uw' Rw' Lw Uw Bw' Lw' u r
*4. *Bw' R Uw Lw U Lw U L' B Bw Rw Bw Rw' Uw Rw' Bw Lw' Rw u l b
*5. *Uw L Rw' U' R B Lw B Uw' L' R Rw' Lw' Uw Bw Uw Bw' Rw Bw Rw'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D R D2 L U2 L D2 R U2 L U R D L D2 R U R D L U2 L U R D L2 U R D2 L U R D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R D L2 U R D L U2 L U R D R U L2 D R3 D L3 U R3 U L D R D L3 U R2 D L2 D R U L U R U L D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U3 L D3 R U3 R D L2 D2 R2 U2 L U L D L D R U L U R D R D L2 U R2 D L D L
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L U R D2 L U L U2 R2 D2 L U2 R D2 R U L D2 L2 U R U L D R D R2 U L U L U R2 D L D2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L3 D R D L D R2 U2 L U R D L D R U R D L D R U L U2 R D L3 D R D R U2 L2 U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U B' D' L B R' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' L D2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 B' R' B D' B2 L' D' F D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 B' U2 R2 D' L' R' U' R D' F L2 B' U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' B2 U2 F2 U L2 D R2 U L D L2 D' R' B D B U2 R F' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R' F' U' F R2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 D' F2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 F D' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L' R' B2 D2 B2 U2 L U2 D' B2 L B' R F D R2 U' F' D2
*2. *R B' F2 D L2 U2 R2 D F2 B' D' U' L B U2 R B L F2
*3. *R2 F U2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' R F R2 F2 U2 L R D' U2 L U
*4. *U D2 B' R' F' D' F B2 L2 B L' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 F'
*5. *R2 F L2 D2 B2 R U2 R D2 L2 R' B2 D' B R U' R' D F'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UF UL UF LB UL UB LB RF UR UF UR UB LB RF UF RF UF UR UL UB RB UB UL UF UR UL RB LF UF UR UB UL UF UR RB DB DL LB DL LB DR RB UR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UB+ UR UB+2 DL+ DF RF+2 DL+2 UL+2 UF+ UL+ RF-2 DB- LB+2
*2. * UR UF UR UB UR UL UB UL UF UB UL UF UR UB LB UL UF UR UF UB UR LB RF UR UB RB UR UB UL LF UF UL UB UR UB UR UF LB RB LF DB RB DL DR DB LB DL DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 RF+ UR+2 UB+2 DF RF+2 DL+
*3. * UF UR UB UR UL UF UB UL UB UR UB UL UF UL LB RF UR UB RF UR UF UL UB UR UF LB UL RF RB UB LF UL UF UR UB LB UB RB UB UR UL RF DL LB LF DL LB DR RF UF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RF+ UR RF+2 DL+ LB UB+2 DL- UL+ UB+ LF+
*4. * UR UB UR UF UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UR LB UL LB RF UR UF UR UB UR UL LB RF UR UF UB RF RB UR UB UL LF UF UR UL UB UR UF RB UB UL DB DL DB DR RF RB DF DL DB DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UR+2 UB UR LF+2 DF LF-2 LB UB UR+ UF+ LB+ UL+2 UF LB
*5. * UF UL UB UR UF UB UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UF RF UR UB UL LB UL UF UB UR LB UB UL RF UR RB UB UR UF LF UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UL LB RB DB DR RB DR RB DF RF UR DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ LF+ UF LF+2 RB+ DR RB+2 UR+2 DF+2 RF+ UR+ DF DL LB-2 UL+2 LB+2 DF+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U L F L' F' U' R F R' F' R F' L' R F' L U' R' L F U' R' F L' R' F' BR' B D BL L' U' F'
*2. *L' B BL B' U' L' B BL B' L' BL' B' U' B U BL U' L U R' L' U' R L F' U R F R' F L BL' F L' BR' B D' L'
*3. *L' U' L R' L' F' L R U L R' F' R L U' L' F' U R' L' R' F R U L U F R L BR F' R L' D BL
*4. *L' U' L' U' B' U' B L' BL' B BL B' L' U L' U' R' U R' U' L R' U R F L U' L' BL U' F' L R
*5. *U L B BL' B' BL L B' U B R U R F R F R U L' F L F R L U R BL L R' BL' BR' R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2022)

Results for week 10: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, ichcubegerne, and YouCubing!

*2x2x2*(151)
1.  1.00 Legomanz
2.  1.24 Charles Jerome
3.  1.30 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.47 asacuber
5.  1.50 Caíque crispim
6.  2.03 Luke Garrett
7.  2.05 Boris McCoy
8.  2.09 ExultantCarn
9.  2.15 BradyCubes08
10.  2.30 RP_Cubed
11.  2.31 Magdamini
12.  2.35 sean_cut4
13.  2.45 asiahyoo1997
14.  2.54 tJardigradHe
15.  2.58 cubingintherain
16.  2.63 darrensaito
17.  2.66 Heewon Seo
18.  2.67 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  2.68 Zeke Mackay
20.  2.70 Hayden Ng
21.  2.76 Liam Wadek
22.  2.80 Dream Cubing
23.  2.82 DLXCubing
24.  2.90 yijunleow
25.  2.95 CubableYT
25.  2.95 Sphericality
27.  2.97 Cuber2s
28.  3.03 Cody_Caston
29.  3.05 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  3.19 YouCubing
31.  3.20 ichcubegerne
32.  3.21 ARSCubing
33.  3.23 Dylan Swarts
34.  3.24 BradenTheMagician
35.  3.25 DGCubes
36.  3.29 Camerone Chin
37.  3.31 Cale S
38.  3.35 MartinN13
39.  3.36 Shaun Mack
40.  3.37 sigalig
41.  3.54 MCuber
42.  3.55 Fred Lang
43.  3.61 Aleksandar Dukleski
44.  3.62 midnightcuberx
45.  3.64 agradess2
46.  3.72 eyeballboi
47.  3.87 Ontricus
48.  3.88 Josiah Blomker
49.  3.97 oliverpallo
49.  3.97 Fisko
51.  3.98 Nuuk cuber
52.  4.00 beabernardes
53.  4.02 Cubey_Tube
54.  4.04 VectorCubes
55.  4.05 TheReasonableCuber
56.  4.08 Ich_73
57.  4.16 abunickabhi
58.  4.19 Cuz Red
59.  4.23 Xauxage
59.  4.23 revaldoah
61.  4.26 bennettstouder
61.  4.26 dhafin
63.  4.39 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
64.  4.40 tommyo11
65.  4.41 Cooki348
66.  4.42 Loffy8
67.  4.43 EvanWright1
67.  4.43 CB21
69.  4.51 gsingh
69.  4.51 thecubemaster23
71.  4.52 d2polld
72.  4.53 epride17
73.  4.60 Jonah Jarvis
74.  4.62 lumes2121
75.  4.64 Ricardo Zapata
76.  4.65 JustGoodCuber
77.  4.66 GenZ Cubing
78.  4.69 bh13
79.  4.81 Firestorming_1
80.  4.86 DynaXT
81.  4.87 trangium
82.  4.88 SPEEEEED
83.  5.00 PCCuber
84.  5.01 Parke187
85.  5.06 [email protected]
86.  5.10 Riddler97
87.  5.19 THE CUBER SQUARED
88.  5.25 Luke Solves Cubes
89.  5.29 Jakub26
90.  5.30 White KB
91.  5.31 weatherman223
92.  5.37 Lightning
93.  5.53 Lookify cubef
94.  5.54 qwr
94.  5.54 John Benwell
96.  5.59 Homeschool Cubing
97.  5.64 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
98.  5.77 InlandEmpireCuber
98.  5.77 hebscody
100.  5.79 The Cubing Fanatic
101.  5.82 Calcube
102.  5.87 Poorcuber09
103.  6.12 Li Xiang
104.  6.14 pb_cuber
105.  6.24 ErezE
105.  6.24 FishyIshy
107.  6.31 Lewis
108.  6.46 Kaktoose
109.  6.48 Stock_Fish109
110.  6.63 nigelthecuber
111.  6.72 Amitbuk
112.  6.73 Mike Hughey
113.  6.83 CaptainCuber
114.  6.86 KellanTheCubingCoder
115.  7.00 cubing_addict
116.  7.10 nonsub20cuber
117.  7.13 Jrg
118.  7.17 Sarvin Sangelapten
119.  7.23 brodawg
120.  7.96 Sellerie11
121.  8.06 aamiel
122.  8.09 Hyperion
123.  8.10 padddi
124.  8.21 N4C0
125.  8.65 ForcefleeCubez
126.  8.81 One Wheel
127.  8.93 freshcuber.de
128.  8.95 Rubika-37-021204
129.  9.11 YaBoiKemp
130.  9.16 H Perm Speedcuber
131.  9.51 sporteisvogel
132.  9.52 4ce7heGuy
133.  10.45 RonnyAce
134.  11.02 Jacck
135.  11.35 Krökeldil
136.  11.65 kflynn
137.  11.79 Jakob T
138.  12.95 Jlit
139.  13.74 Mr Cuber
140.  13.88 MatsBergsten
141.  14.78 Papkin
142.  15.55 mee6
143.  16.44 J727S
144.  16.54 Nash171
145.  17.15 wucens
146.  18.00 Luke1234
147.  19.75 Egb
148.  20.60 Keerthi Sangelapten
149.  21.53 Natan’s Life
150.  26.88 Irotholoro
151.  33.43 Solvablecube


*3x3x3*(194)
1.  5.56 GalaxyCubes5
2.  6.36 Luke Garrett
3.  6.87 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  7.23 RP_Cubed
5.  7.39 asiahyoo1997
6.  7.40 Zeke Mackay
7.  7.70 darrensaito
8.  7.87 DLXCubing
9.  7.99 Shaun Mack
10.  8.02 tJardigradHe
11.  8.08 AidanNoogie
12.  8.13 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  8.30 lilwoaji
14.  8.34 Oxzowachi
15.  8.38 Charles Jerome
16.  8.61 eyeballboi
16.  8.61 SpeedyReedy
18.  8.64 Skewb_Cube
19.  8.67 yijunleow
20.  8.76 FishyIshy
20.  8.76 2017LAMB06
22.  8.83 SebastianCarrillo
22.  8.83 mrsniffles01
24.  8.88 Cale S
25.  8.95 cubingintherain
26.  9.03 Heewon Seo
27.  9.19 Magdamini
27.  9.19 mihnea3000
29.  9.25 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  9.31 ExultantCarn
31.  9.49 VectorCubes
32.  9.54 Dream Cubing
33.  9.61 Kylegadj
34.  9.63 20luky3
35.  9.64 BradenTheMagician
36.  9.78 EvanWright1
37.  9.81 Cooki348
38.  9.89 sean_cut4
39.  10.18 Hayden Ng
40.  10.28 GenTheThief
41.  10.46 ichcubegerne
42.  10.47 DGCubes
42.  10.47 PCCuber
44.  10.49 MartinN13
45.  10.51 lumes2121
46.  10.55 MCuber
46.  10.55 YouCubing
48.  10.60 Caíque crispim
49.  10.62 Cuber2s
50.  10.67 tommyo11
51.  10.71 Ontricus
52.  10.72 wearephamily1719
53.  10.75 Cubey_Tube
53.  10.75 thecubemaster23
55.  10.76 sigalig
56.  10.79 Fred Lang
57.  10.82 Cody_Caston
58.  10.85 OrdinarySolver4048
59.  10.87 agradess2
60.  11.06 qaz
61.  11.25 hah27
62.  11.27 Liam Wadek
63.  11.29 Boris McCoy
64.  11.37 abunickabhi
65.  11.43 TheReasonableCuber
66.  11.52 Chris Van Der Brink
66.  11.52 Winfaza
68.  11.59 Parke187
68.  11.59 Nutybaconator
70.  11.70 oliverpallo
71.  11.74 Fisko
72.  11.78 bennettstouder
73.  11.79 weatherman223
74.  11.83 Dylan Swarts
75.  11.89 TheEpicCuber
76.  11.92 d2polld
76.  11.92 Ordway Persyn
78.  12.03 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
79.  12.04 beabernardes
80.  12.07 CubableYT
81.  12.19 Ricardo Zapata
82.  12.20 Nuuk cuber
83.  12.23 Kacper Jędrzejuk
84.  12.24 JakeAK
85.  12.27 Cuz Red
86.  12.46 CB21
87.  12.59 Josiah Blomker
87.  12.59 any name you wish
89.  12.67 NickTyler
90.  12.68 Riddler97
91.  12.70 gsingh
92.  12.75 MasterIcePanda
92.  12.75 bh13
94.  13.05 Neon47
95.  13.08 xyzzy
95.  13.08 chancet4488
97.  13.24 InlandEmpireCuber
98.  13.39 dhafin
99.  13.41 Dnfclocker
100.  13.45 The Cubing Fanatic
100.  13.45 Xauxage
102.  13.47 Haadynaushahi
102.  13.47 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
104.  13.54 ican97
105.  13.78 ARSCubing
106.  13.82 Ich_73
107.  13.90 trangium
108.  14.12 4ce7heGuy
109.  14.31 revaldoah
110.  14.45 brad711
110.  14.45 epride17
112.  14.71 breadears
113.  14.82 Loffy8
114.  15.11 White KB
115.  15.25 Luke Solves Cubes
116.  15.41 Lvl9001Wizard
117.  15.50 [email protected]
118.  15.63 CaptainCuber
119.  15.65 John123
120.  15.91 JustGoodCuber
121.  16.06 Sphericality
122.  16.36 Petri Krzywacki
123.  16.43 DynaXT
124.  17.07 Lightning
124.  17.07 Cuber15
126.  17.14 Firestorming_1
127.  17.23 SSpzcee
128.  17.31 Kenzo
129.  17.36 THE CUBER SQUARED
130.  17.41 Homeschool Cubing
131.  17.76 John Benwell
132.  17.89 KellanTheCubingCoder
133.  18.02 pb_cuber
134.  18.13 SPEEEEED
135.  18.37 Jakub26
136.  18.43 Ksawierov
137.  18.48 Li Xiang
138.  18.54 Sellerie11
139.  19.09 patricKING
140.  19.16 Calcube
141.  19.25 Poorcuber09
142.  19.28 M.Sikandar
143.  19.47 Lookify cubef
144.  19.75 GenZ Cubing
145.  20.20 padddi
146.  20.48 sporteisvogel
147.  20.71 Lewis
148.  21.54 nigelthecuber
149.  21.95 hebscody
150.  22.22 Kaktoose
151.  22.27 nonsub20cuber
152.  22.40 Amitbuk
153.  22.79 Jrg
154.  22.96 Stock_Fish109
155.  23.57 Hyperion
156.  23.83 ErezE
157.  23.98 Elisa
158.  23.99 UPCHAN
159.  24.05 N4C0
160.  24.09 YaBoiKemp
161.  24.12 Mike Hughey
162.  24.16 cubingmaniac123
163.  24.87 One Wheel
164.  25.26 cubing_addict
165.  25.62 qwr
166.  25.83 Jlit
167.  26.68 Tst
168.  26.90 FlorianEnduro #111
169.  27.74 freshcuber.de
170.  27.97 Rubika-37-021204
171.  28.90 H Perm Speedcuber
172.  29.54 Marioadventurefx
173.  29.82 aamiel
174.  30.30 brodawg
175.  31.43 Nash171
176.  31.72 kflynn
177.  32.83 Jacck
178.  33.57 J727S
179.  34.34 Sarvin Sangelapten
180.  34.84 MatsBergsten
181.  36.19 abigaildoyle
182.  39.16 Papkin
183.  42.28 mee6
184.  43.11 Lutz_P
185.  45.97 Luke1234
186.  48.16 RonnyAce
187.  49.70 Solvablecube
188.  50.71 Kylethomas
189.  52.82 http_Noel
190.  1:00.50 Natan’s Life
191.  1:05.82 Egb
192.  1:22.96 Keerthi Sangelapten
193.  1:29.73 Irotholoro
194.  1:32.66 Carbonated_Milk


*4x4x4*(97)
1.  28.70 tJardigradHe
2.  29.84 Heewon Seo
3.  30.18 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  32.56 Dream Cubing
5.  34.30 fun at the joy
6.  34.34 Luke Garrett
7.  34.91 Hayden Ng
8.  37.17 Zeke Mackay
9.  37.62 ichcubegerne
10.  40.19 20luky3
11.  40.39 sigalig
12.  40.42 MCuber
13.  40.85 EvanWright1
14.  41.14 BradenTheMagician
15.  41.34 Ricardo Zapata
16.  41.73 agradess2
17.  41.81 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  42.44 YouCubing
19.  42.50 Boris McCoy
20.  42.73 abunickabhi
21.  42.82 Cody_Caston
22.  42.98 Liam Wadek
23.  43.41 Cooki348
24.  43.54 sean_cut4
25.  43.97 DGCubes
26.  44.83 tommyo11
27.  45.82 CB21
28.  45.92 Ontricus
29.  46.40 gsingh
30.  46.92 Ich_73
31.  47.34 Parke187
32.  47.35 TheReasonableCuber
33.  48.30 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
34.  48.53 Fred Lang
35.  50.03 beabernardes
36.  50.54 FishyIshy
37.  50.70 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
38.  51.12 Dylan Swarts
39.  51.48 DesertWolf
40.  51.89 OrdinarySolver4048
41.  52.07 epride17
42.  52.63 bennettstouder
43.  53.09 InlandEmpireCuber
44.  53.23 Loffy8
45.  53.26 John Benwell
46.  53.84 Nuuk cuber
47.  53.94 Winfaza
48.  54.76 Cubey_Tube
49.  54.80 lumes2121
50.  54.81 Cuz Red
51.  54.95 thecubemaster23
52.  54.97 dhafin
53.  55.08 breadears
54.  55.17 revaldoah
55.  55.43 Josiah Blomker
56.  56.85 Fisko
57.  58.86 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  59.55 Sphericality
59.  1:00.08 PCCuber
60.  1:02.52 d2polld
61.  1:03.30 Firestorming_1
62.  1:03.49 4ce7heGuy
63.  1:04.28 ARSCubing
64.  1:04.42 JustGoodCuber
65.  1:05.00 CaptainCuber
66.  1:05.29 Xauxage
67.  1:08.28 White KB
68.  1:08.62 Li Xiang
69.  1:09.72 Jakub26
70.  1:10.71 DynaXT
71.  1:11.28 One Wheel
72.  1:12.84 THE CUBER SQUARED
73.  1:16.31 Calcube
74.  1:16.77 Homeschool Cubing
75.  1:19.31 Kenzo
76.  1:20.53 Sellerie11
77.  1:21.62 Jrg
78.  1:23.46 Mike Hughey
79.  1:25.68 sporteisvogel
80.  1:26.27 cubing_addict
81.  1:34.26 nonsub20cuber
82.  1:34.64 freshcuber.de
83.  1:37.30 hebscody
84.  1:38.26 Rubika-37-021204
85.  1:40.05 thomas.sch
86.  1:42.62 pb_cuber
87.  1:45.16 Luke Solves Cubes
88.  1:49.47 YaBoiKemp
89.  1:50.75 kflynn
90.  1:51.23 ErezE
91.  1:59.52 Jlit
92.  2:05.68 Jacck
93.  2:10.02 SSpzcee
94.  2:15.69 MatsBergsten
95.  DNF MartinN13
95.  DNF UnknownCanvas
95.  DNF [email protected]


*5x5x5*(66)
1.  50.16 asiahyoo1997
2.  55.11 tJardigradHe
3.  56.15 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:04.97 Luke Garrett
5.  1:05.25 Hayden Ng
6.  1:05.43 Heewon Seo
7.  1:06.79 Zeke Mackay
8.  1:06.99 ichcubegerne
9.  1:08.71 Charles Jerome
10.  1:12.73 EvanWright1
11.  1:13.16 Aleksandar Dukleski
12.  1:15.89 sean_cut4
13.  1:17.48 Liam Wadek
14.  1:18.66 agradess2
15.  1:18.97 sigalig
16.  1:20.27 DGCubes
17.  1:22.23 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
18.  1:22.46 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:24.17 abunickabhi
20.  1:25.78 YouCubing
21.  1:26.98 TheEpicCuber
22.  1:27.66 Nuuk cuber
23.  1:28.62 CB21
24.  1:30.31 Ricardo Zapata
25.  1:30.91 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
26.  1:31.77 tommyo11
27.  1:33.66 beabernardes
28.  1:34.57 breadears
29.  1:38.12 TheReasonableCuber
30.  1:38.40 Dylan Swarts
31.  1:40.72 epride17
32.  1:41.06 gsingh
33.  1:43.74 Parke187
34.  1:44.85 thecubemaster23
35.  1:45.04 Cooki348
36.  1:45.79 DesertWolf
37.  1:46.03 Cody_Caston
38.  1:48.11 CaptainCuber
39.  1:48.41 Sphericality
40.  1:49.87 FishyIshy
41.  1:50.79 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  1:52.50 InlandEmpireCuber
43.  2:04.24 lumes2121
44.  2:06.83 Jrg
45.  2:09.32 bennettstouder
46.  2:09.52 One Wheel
47.  2:12.05 Cuz Red
48.  2:12.60 PCCuber
49.  2:13.07 Poorcuber09
50.  2:20.40 Homeschool Cubing
51.  2:21.06 Mike Hughey
52.  2:25.33 revaldoah
53.  2:30.90 Rubika-37-021204
54.  2:34.90 Kaktoose
55.  2:36.41 Li Xiang
56.  2:43.80 sporteisvogel
57.  2:45.21 Calcube
58.  2:54.40 thomas.sch
59.  2:57.85 Jacck
60.  3:18.56 freshcuber.de
61.  3:26.10 Hyperion
62.  3:55.50 MatsBergsten
63.  4:14.76 Luke Solves Cubes
64.  4:17.49 THE CUBER SQUARED
65.  DNF dhafin
65.  DNF Tst


*6x6x6*(34)
1.  1:38.13 Dream Cubing
2.  1:44.32 tJardigradHe
3.  1:57.32 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:13.12 Keroma12
5.  2:13.55 agradess2
6.  2:13.74 Luke Garrett
7.  2:14.11 sigalig
8.  2:25.85 Liam Wadek
9.  2:31.57 jake.levine
10.  2:32.87 CB21
11.  2:33.82 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  2:34.96 YouCubing
13.  2:35.51 Ordway Persyn
14.  2:36.56 BradenTheMagician
15.  2:36.62 xyzzy
16.  2:44.14 Ricardo Zapata
17.  2:44.57 DGCubes
18.  2:56.07 abunickabhi
19.  2:58.61 TheReasonableCuber
20.  3:30.30 Sphericality
21.  3:35.20 One Wheel
22.  3:43.04 CaptainCuber
23.  4:02.82 Cooki348
24.  4:08.81 Jrg
25.  4:32.76 thomas.sch
26.  4:37.74 Loffy8
27.  4:42.84 Mike Hughey
28.  4:43.66 Rubika-37-021204
29.  4:50.66 Jacck
30.  6:40.37 sporteisvogel
31.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber
31.  DNF Poorcuber09
31.  DNF Homeschool Cubing
31.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(22)
1.  2:07.16 Dream Cubing
2.  2:50.13 ichcubegerne
3.  2:53.48 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  3:13.75 tJardigradHe
5.  3:21.99 Zeke Mackay
6.  3:28.72 Liam Wadek
7.  3:32.99 YouCubing
8.  3:37.94 sigalig
9.  3:38.38 CB21
10.  3:50.09 Ricardo Zapata
11.  4:02.62 Nuuk cuber
12.  4:21.39 TheEpicCuber
13.  4:34.41 TheReasonableCuber
14.  5:38.42 One Wheel
15.  5:43.91 Cooki348
16.  6:25.37 Jrg
17.  6:52.84 Mike Hughey
18.  6:55.65 Rubika-37-021204
19.  7:59.00 sporteisvogel
20.  DNF agradess2
20.  DNF Jacck
20.  DNF Homeschool Cubing


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(32)
1.  2.32 GenZ Cubing
2.  3.82 ARSCubing
3.  4.79 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  6.36 JakeAK
5.  6.99 Luke Garrett
6.  7.83 Shaun Mack
7.  9.15 Lookify cubef
8.  10.04 sigalig
9.  11.23 ichcubegerne
10.  11.67 sean_cut4
11.  12.04 BradenTheMagician
12.  12.34 abunickabhi
13.  12.66 Li Xiang
14.  14.67 agradess2
15.  15.97 Sphericality
16.  18.56 aamiel
17.  21.10 Jakub26
18.  21.53 Mike Hughey
19.  22.76 YouCubing
20.  24.52 CB21
21.  37.82 MatsBergsten
22.  40.09 Fisko
23.  45.04 Jacck
24.  49.79 Hayden Ng
25.  1:17.21 Krökeldil
26.  1:26.41 Nash171
27.  1:35.19 sporteisvogel
28.  1:56.30 Homeschool Cubing
29.  3:28.54 J727S
30.  DNF padddi
30.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
30.  DNF Ricardo Zapata


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(26)
1.  16.97 JakeAK
2.  17.85 sigalig
3.  26.86 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  29.01 ican97
5.  29.85 Keroma12
6.  31.01 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  38.40 Jakub26
8.  52.01 Sphericality
9.  1:06.08 YouCubing
10.  1:07.46 DesertWolf
11.  1:08.51 revaldoah
12.  1:18.06 MatsBergsten
13.  1:21.72 brad711
14.  1:22.79 Mike Hughey
15.  1:33.01 BradenTheMagician
16.  1:43.62 Neon47
17.  1:46.52 Ricardo Zapata
18.  1:54.00 d2polld
19.  2:09.22 filmip
20.  2:15.31 Jacck
21.  2:21.25 CB21
22.  2:52.20 DynaXT
23.  4:12.90 padddi
24.  6:13.13 sporteisvogel
25.  DNF abunickabhi
25.  DNF Homeschool Cubing


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  1:46.87 sigalig
2.  2:25.35 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  4:12.79 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  5:38.06 Sphericality
5.  5:47.16 Dylan Swarts
6.  6:09.91 DesertWolf
7.  7:27.00 Mike Hughey
8.  7:49.71 MatsBergsten
9.  8:03.29 Jacck
10.  11:23.98 brad711
11.  12:21.48 filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  3:45.40 sigalig
2.  9:01.19 Keroma12
3.  14:45.07 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  17:56.23 MatsBergsten
5.  DNF Mike Hughey
5.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  57:57.37 Solvablecube
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  52/65 60:00 sigalig
2.  5/5 22:00 MatsBergsten
3.  12/19 51:21 DesertWolf


Spoiler



4.  3/3 16:00 Jacck
5.  3/4 24:49 sporteisvogel
6.  2/3 11:37 filmip
7.  10/41 60:00 Keroma12


*3x3x3 one-handed*(91)
1.  10.41 Luke Garrett
2.  11.80 BrianJ
3.  12.01 NathanaelCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.90 lilwoaji
5.  13.03 Shaun Mack
6.  13.37 Charles Jerome
7.  13.45 GenTheThief
8.  13.58 asiahyoo1997
9.  15.78 eyeballboi
10.  16.87 ichcubegerne
11.  16.92 MCuber
12.  16.95 sean_cut4
13.  17.06 BradenTheMagician
14.  17.24 Cody_Caston
15.  17.33 Hayden Ng
16.  18.09 mihnea3000
17.  18.45 MartinN13
18.  18.60 JakeAK
19.  18.69 Neon47
20.  19.34 Liam Wadek
21.  19.38 Ricardo Zapata
22.  20.24 PCCuber
23.  20.51 sigalig
24.  20.52 DGCubes
25.  20.75 Nutybaconator
26.  21.09 abunickabhi
27.  21.44 TheReasonableCuber
28.  21.55 Riddler97
29.  21.70 YouCubing
30.  21.77 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
31.  22.54 ican97
32.  23.14 Cooki348
33.  23.46 agradess2
34.  23.48 Winfaza
35.  23.53 Parke187
36.  23.89 lumes2121
37.  24.15 brad711
38.  24.34 tommyo11
39.  25.21 revaldoah
40.  25.47 TheEpicCuber
41.  25.51 Nuuk cuber
42.  25.62 trangium
42.  25.62 Fisko
44.  26.12 Cubey_Tube
45.  26.18 epride17
46.  26.28 Dylan Swarts
47.  26.73 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
48.  26.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  26.93 Sphericality
50.  27.29 InlandEmpireCuber
51.  27.74 thecubemaster23
52.  28.04 Cuz Red
53.  28.09 dhafin
54.  28.32 xyzzy
55.  28.54 d2polld
56.  28.58 Keroma12
57.  28.65 THE CUBER SQUARED
58.  28.91 breadears
59.  29.42 bennettstouder
60.  29.80 OrdinarySolver4048
61.  30.55 CB21
62.  31.38 Tst
63.  32.72 Loffy8
64.  33.62 Cuber2s
65.  34.69 Luke Solves Cubes
66.  34.82 FishyIshy
67.  34.94 White KB
68.  36.93 JustGoodCuber
69.  37.61 John123
70.  37.62 hebscody
71.  38.43 Poorcuber09
72.  38.69 freshcuber.de
73.  41.01 Li Xiang
74.  41.66 Homeschool Cubing
75.  42.10 One Wheel
76.  42.37 DynaXT
77.  43.57 Jakub26
78.  45.59 Calcube
79.  46.13 sporteisvogel
80.  46.71 pb_cuber
81.  49.07 Haadynaushahi
82.  50.59 KellanTheCubingCoder
83.  53.60 padddi
84.  56.65 Mike Hughey
85.  57.11 ErezE
86.  58.78 Rubika-37-021204
87.  1:00.46 Lookify cubef
88.  1:01.41 Jacck
89.  1:33.26 Papkin
90.  2:08.36 MatsBergsten
91.  DNF The Cubing Fanatic


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  37.71 DGCubes
2.  1:26.58 One Wheel
3.  3:29.30 CB21


Spoiler



4.  DNF Homeschool Cubing


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  30.23 ichcubegerne
2.  36.57 Sarvin Sangelapten
3.  41.44 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  43.08 DGCubes
5.  45.43 CB21
6.  55.54 InlandEmpireCuber
7.  1:27.63 Jacck
8.  1:34.93 CaptainCuber
9.  1:43.05 Homeschool Cubing
10.  1:51.30 TheReasonableCuber
11.  2:35.21 Shaun Mack
12.  3:14.71 MatsBergsten
13.  3:28.89 Li Xiang


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  23.00 (23, 23, 23) Cale S
2.  26.33 (28, 25, 26) TipsterTrickster 
3.  39.33 (40, 43, 35) Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  51.00 (54, 57, 42) Homeschool Cubing
5.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) filmip
5.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
5.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) CB21
5.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


*2-3-4 Relay*(54)
1.  44.37 Luke Garrett
2.  45.93 fun at the joy
3.  47.04 MCuber


Spoiler



4.  49.01 Zeke Mackay
5.  52.78 Aleksandar Dukleski
6.  52.84 EvanWright1
7.  55.70 sean_cut4
8.  57.12 ichcubegerne
9.  58.40 sigalig
10.  59.77 TheReasonableCuber
11.  59.79 Dream Cubing
12.  59.92 Ricardo Zapata
13.  1:01.55 Hayden Ng
14.  1:01.76 DGCubes
15.  1:01.95 YouCubing
16.  1:02.95 abunickabhi
17.  1:03.78 tommyo11
18.  1:03.97 agradess2
19.  1:04.15 Dylan Swarts
20.  1:06.42 Nuuk cuber
21.  1:08.25 CB21
22.  1:08.77 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23.  1:09.96 epride17
24.  1:11.33 Fisko
25.  1:12.88 Cuz Red
26.  1:13.71 Cooki348
27.  1:14.82 thecubemaster23
28.  1:15.32 Loffy8
29.  1:16.00 FishyIshy
30.  1:16.27 dhafin
31.  1:19.01 InlandEmpireCuber
32.  1:20.41 Xauxage
33.  1:23.49 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  1:25.23 CaptainCuber
35.  1:25.85 Cuber2s
36.  1:28.44 Sphericality
37.  1:29.58 John Benwell
38.  1:36.09 JustGoodCuber
39.  1:38.58 Homeschool Cubing
40.  1:43.61 ARSCubing
41.  1:44.70 White KB
42.  1:49.33 Li Xiang
43.  1:50.95 Luke Solves Cubes
44.  1:51.13 Jrg
44.  1:51.13 One Wheel
46.  1:56.57 THE CUBER SQUARED
47.  2:15.34 hebscody
48.  2:18.93 Jlit
49.  2:20.04 YaBoiKemp
50.  2:21.41 KellanTheCubingCoder
51.  2:32.56 Jacck
52.  2:57.54 Hyperion
53.  3:01.23 kflynn
54.  3:12.63 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(29)
1.  1:44.56 Luke Garrett
2.  1:59.69 fun at the joy
3.  2:00.70 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:06.84 Dream Cubing
5.  2:12.26 EvanWright1
6.  2:12.92 Aleksandar Dukleski
7.  2:13.95 Hayden Ng
8.  2:17.47 DGCubes
9.  2:22.05 YouCubing
10.  2:22.90 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  2:24.95 sigalig
12.  2:28.03 Nuuk cuber
13.  2:30.74 tommyo11
14.  2:39.97 CB21
15.  2:41.20 TheReasonableCuber
16.  2:42.94 Cooki348
17.  2:55.76 abunickabhi
18.  2:58.12 epride17
19.  2:58.88 Sphericality
20.  3:06.34 FishyIshy
21.  3:09.50 Dylan Swarts
22.  3:16.52 InlandEmpireCuber
23.  3:25.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  3:39.53 One Wheel
25.  4:02.20 Homeschool Cubing
26.  4:07.71 JustGoodCuber
27.  4:34.64 Jrg
28.  7:16.80 THE CUBER SQUARED
29.  7:21.37 Luke Solves Cubes


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(9)
1.  4:07.31 ichcubegerne
2.  4:38.19 sigalig
3.  5:03.35 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  5:14.85 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  5:18.35 TheReasonableCuber
6.  5:18.91 CB21
7.  5:43.10 tommyo11
8.  6:07.12 Sphericality
9.  8:37.76 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(8)
1.  7:15.55 ichcubegerne
2.  7:55.12 Zeke Mackay
3.  8:19.16 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  9:00.16 CB21
5.  9:06.88 YouCubing
6.  10:10.85 TheReasonableCuber
7.  13:27.80 Firestorming_1
8.  15:28.91 Jrg


*Clock*(48)
1.  4.39 MartinN13
2.  4.56 JChambers13
3.  4.64 VectorCubes


Spoiler



4.  5.32 Liam Wadek
5.  5.95 Luke Garrett
6.  6.29 oliverpallo
7.  6.33 Zeke Mackay
8.  6.40 Charles Jerome
9.  7.38 Christopher Fandrich
10.  7.41 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  7.70 BradenTheMagician
12.  8.26 YouCubing
13.  8.30 lilwoaji
14.  8.62 Ricardo Zapata
15.  9.12 Chris Van Der Brink
16.  9.13 sean_cut4
17.  9.19 Li Xiang
18.  9.39 Nuuk cuber
19.  9.46 N4C0
20.  9.50 lumes2121
21.  9.54 Sphericality
22.  9.66 Fisko
23.  9.67 Parke187
24.  9.69 SpeedyReedy
25.  10.00 Shaun Mack
26.  10.23 ichcubegerne
27.  10.77 Heewon Seo
28.  10.78 InlandEmpireCuber
29.  11.31 tommyo11
30.  11.35 CB21
31.  11.51 epride17
32.  11.59 EvanWright1
33.  11.72 DGCubes
34.  12.09 sigalig
35.  12.52 White KB
36.  13.38 abunickabhi
37.  13.75 Mike Hughey
38.  15.73 Dnfclocker
39.  16.40 freshcuber.de
40.  17.91 sporteisvogel
41.  18.17 Jacck
42.  18.36 Solvablecube
43.  24.25 THE CUBER SQUARED
44.  27.23 Homeschool Cubing
45.  31.33 brodawg
46.  31.45 Luke Solves Cubes
47.  43.49 Mr Cuber
48.  56.47 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(43)
1.  36.84 Heewon Seo
2.  45.32 Luke Garrett
3.  49.16 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  56.94 darrensaito
5.  1:01.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
6.  1:03.26 YouCubing
7.  1:05.33 agradess2
8.  1:06.67 BradenTheMagician
9.  1:07.96 ichcubegerne
10.  1:13.00 MCuber
11.  1:13.91 Loffy8
12.  1:15.53 Fred Lang
13.  1:16.37 TheEpicCuber
14.  1:16.58 beabernardes
15.  1:18.61 Ricardo Zapata
16.  1:18.74 sigalig
17.  1:18.84 CB21
18.  1:19.20 tommyo11
19.  1:26.54 epride17
20.  1:30.03 Liam Wadek
21.  1:31.18 Keroma12
22.  1:41.63 bh13
23.  1:43.58 Lewis
24.  1:46.08 Dylan Swarts
25.  1:48.52 d2polld
26.  1:49.20 DynaXT
27.  1:50.08 Sphericality
28.  2:01.85 TheReasonableCuber
29.  2:14.45 Li Xiang
30.  2:22.87 Poorcuber09
31.  2:24.70 Mike Hughey
32.  2:33.95 One Wheel
33.  2:34.08 Calcube
34.  2:39.86 Homeschool Cubing
35.  3:11.33 Jacck
36.  3:12.97 sporteisvogel
37.  3:28.48 thomas.sch
38.  3:35.47 THE CUBER SQUARED
39.  3:47.93 freshcuber.de
40.  3:48.30 Luke Solves Cubes
41.  4:39.34 Rubika-37-021204
42.  DNF abunickabhi
42.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(83)
1.  2.59 BrianJ
1.  2.59 Cooki348
3.  2.65 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.70 DLXCubing
5.  2.76 Heath Flick
5.  2.76 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  2.86 Benjamin Warry
8.  3.10 RP_Cubed
8.  3.10 MartinN13
10.  3.18 Ontricus
11.  3.32 EvanWright1
12.  3.40 Zeke Mackay
13.  3.45 BradenTheMagician
14.  3.48 Shaun Mack
15.  4.01 cubingintherain
16.  4.06 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
17.  4.09 Heewon Seo
18.  4.30 Luke Garrett
19.  4.45 YouCubing
20.  4.61 sean_cut4
21.  4.66 ichcubegerne
22.  4.68 MCuber
23.  4.84 Boris McCoy
24.  5.05 VectorCubes
25.  5.07 Homeschool Cubing
26.  5.08 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  5.16 CB21
28.  5.34 CaptainCuber
29.  5.47 Sphericality
30.  5.50 Fisko
31.  5.55 Liam Wadek
32.  5.58 Nuuk cuber
33.  5.63 Cuber2s
34.  5.83 Cuz Red
35.  6.02 lilwoaji
36.  6.03 beabernardes
37.  6.04 Loffy8
38.  6.07 Parke187
39.  6.18 Ricardo Zapata
40.  6.29 tommyo11
41.  6.33 sigalig
42.  6.74 Lewis
43.  6.92 bennettstouder
44.  6.98 weatherman223
45.  7.24 JustGoodCuber
46.  7.31 Kaktoose
47.  7.37 agradess2
48.  7.55 Li Xiang
49.  7.56 N4C0
49.  7.56 InlandEmpireCuber
51.  7.80 TheReasonableCuber
52.  7.81 hebscody
53.  8.11 Poorcuber09
54.  8.34 kflynn
55.  8.39 epride17
56.  8.78 Mike Hughey
57.  8.88 d2polld
58.  9.07 Calcube
59.  9.08 DynaXT
59.  9.08 White KB
61.  9.23 abunickabhi
62.  9.54 Josiah Blomker
63.  9.67 ARSCubing
64.  10.23 Luke1234
65.  10.95 cubing_addict
66.  11.40 J727S
67.  11.70 Jacck
68.  11.84 THE CUBER SQUARED
68.  11.84 Lightning
70.  11.87 pb_cuber
71.  12.47 KellanTheCubingCoder
72.  12.65 Luke Solves Cubes
73.  14.00 Mr Cuber
74.  14.83 Lookify cubef
75.  15.01 freshcuber.de
76.  15.75 Rubika-37-021204
77.  15.87 sporteisvogel
78.  16.09 Marioadventurefx
79.  18.49 ErezE
80.  19.70 Jlit
81.  20.24 Egb
82.  28.32 Keerthi Sangelapten
83.  30.14 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(62)
1.  6.46 David ep
2.  7.26 Christopher Fandrich
3.  8.63 Oxzowachi


Spoiler



4.  9.29 cubingintherain
5.  10.17 EvanWright1
6.  10.23 BrianJ
7.  10.28 Shaun Mack
8.  10.33 Cale S
9.  11.41 RP_Cubed
10.  12.12 DistanceRunner25
11.  12.47 Neon47
12.  12.71 Boris McCoy
13.  12.83 YouCubing
14.  12.85 Hayden Ng
15.  12.99 Sub1Hour
16.  13.66 Luke Garrett
17.  14.69 Ricardo Zapata
18.  15.19 ichcubegerne
19.  15.42 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  15.55 BradenTheMagician
21.  17.30 MCuber
22.  17.48 tommyo11
23.  17.96 AidanNoogie
24.  18.45 PCCuber
25.  18.60 sigalig
26.  18.72 abhijat
27.  19.86 Cuber2s
28.  20.14 beabernardes
29.  20.52 Fisko
30.  20.60 sean_cut4
31.  21.02 Der Der
32.  21.67 agradess2
33.  22.46 DGCubes
34.  22.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  24.48 mihnea3000
36.  24.58 Sphericality
37.  26.12 CB21
38.  26.33 Liam Wadek
39.  27.05 lumes2121
40.  27.44 bennettstouder
41.  27.45 Nuuk cuber
42.  30.43 TheReasonableCuber
43.  32.74 epride17
44.  32.87 Xauxage
45.  33.54 Cubey_Tube
46.  34.67 Mike Hughey
47.  34.77 Parke187
48.  41.98 ErezE
49.  42.30 InlandEmpireCuber
50.  42.53 Lewis
51.  47.99 sporteisvogel
52.  48.01 Li Xiang
53.  53.17 cubing_addict
54.  54.93 DynaXT
55.  55.61 Poorcuber09
56.  56.92 Calcube
57.  59.77 Homeschool Cubing
58.  1:02.50 Jacck
59.  1:02.99 JustGoodCuber
60.  1:10.01 One Wheel
61.  2:24.22 Loffy8
62.  2:27.62 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(80)
1.  2.36 BradyCubes08
2.  2.91 Charles Jerome
3.  3.22 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  3.26 Cody_Caston
5.  3.41 Legomanz
6.  3.84 Benjamin Warry
7.  3.97 sean_cut4
8.  4.30 Zeke Mackay
9.  4.41 remopihel
10.  4.53 Luke Garrett
11.  4.74 VectorCubes
12.  4.92 Sphericality
12.  4.92 Shaun Mack
14.  5.05 EvanWright1
14.  5.05 lilwoaji
16.  5.18 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  5.41 Liam Wadek
18.  5.62 Boris McCoy
19.  5.65 cubingintherain
19.  5.65 Chris Van Der Brink
21.  5.67 MCuber
22.  5.73 Parke187
23.  5.79 RP_Cubed
24.  5.96 YouCubing
25.  5.98 epride17
26.  6.11 ichcubegerne
27.  6.14 N4C0
28.  6.15 Ricardo Zapata
29.  6.24 DGCubes
30.  6.30 BradenTheMagician
31.  6.46 lumes2121
32.  6.90 CB21
33.  7.13 Nuuk cuber
34.  7.17 d2polld
35.  7.36 weatherman223
36.  7.46 Fisko
37.  7.52 Cubey_Tube
38.  7.70 Calcube
39.  7.75 Cuz Red
40.  8.10 tommyo11
41.  8.27 dhafin
42.  8.42 InlandEmpireCuber
43.  8.47 TheReasonableCuber
44.  8.66 Jakub26
45.  8.80 Poorcuber09
46.  8.95 Li Xiang
47.  8.97 sigalig
48.  9.12 Keroma12
49.  9.20 THE CUBER SQUARED
50.  9.25 Xauxage
51.  9.69 abunickabhi
52.  9.71 cubing_addict
53.  10.13 DynaXT
54.  10.29 Lewis
55.  10.91 Kaktoose
56.  10.96 bennettstouder
57.  10.97 agradess2
58.  10.99 JustGoodCuber
59.  11.38 Homeschool Cubing
60.  12.38 Loffy8
61.  13.26 ARSCubing
62.  13.93 Cooki348
63.  14.73 KellanTheCubingCoder
64.  14.86 Luke Solves Cubes
65.  14.91 The Cubing Fanatic
66.  15.12 Jacck
67.  15.23 freshcuber.de
68.  15.32 aamiel
69.  15.78 kflynn
70.  16.06 hebscody
71.  16.15 bh13
72.  16.55 Mike Hughey
73.  16.73 Rubika-37-021204
74.  18.01 Keerthi Sangelapten
75.  18.44 brodawg
76.  20.44 Solvablecube
77.  21.73 sporteisvogel
78.  24.85 Lookify cubef
79.  27.03 MatsBergsten
80.  34.75 Luke1234


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  22.73 DGCubes
2.  27.17 YouCubing
3.  30.22 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  32.87 ichcubegerne
5.  33.70 Nuuk cuber
6.  36.51 CB21
7.  46.28 abunickabhi
8.  51.51 Sphericality
9.  1:03.33 Mike Hughey
10.  1:05.96 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  5:09.56 Luke1234


*Mini Guildford*(7)
1.  3:39.44 Luke Garrett
2.  4:15.59 ichcubegerne
3.  5:27.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk


Spoiler



4.  5:53.20 CB21
5.  7:18.97 lumes2121
6.  8:35.52 Firestorming_1
7.  25:22.14 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(13)
1.  6.63 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.25 ichcubegerne
3.  11.37 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  16.00 YouCubing
5.  17.12 Fisko
6.  17.89 Shaun Mack
7.  18.00 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  22.86 CB21
9.  23.97 Mike Hughey
10.  28.26 Rubika-37-021204
11.  31.14 bennettstouder
12.  32.35 freshcuber.de
13.  33.90 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  24.04 DGCubes
2.  30.55 YouCubing
3.  32.10 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  40.56 Nuuk cuber
5.  52.37 abunickabhi
6.  52.65 Homeschool Cubing
7.  55.54 ARSCubing
8.  58.70 Mike Hughey
9.  1:00.09 CB21
10.  1:10.29 freshcuber.de
11.  1:12.12 Jacck
12.  1:15.06 One Wheel


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  11.68 YouCubing
2.  20.34 ichcubegerne
3.  26.35 CB21


Spoiler



4.  33.13 freshcuber.de
5.  39.11 InlandEmpireCuber
6.  43.28 MatsBergsten
7.  3:35.50 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  73.65 Sphericality
2.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes
2.  DNF YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
2.  DNF CB21
2.  DNF Homeschool Cubing

*Mirror Blocks*(13)
1.  15.61 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.66 ichcubegerne
3.  30.85 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  31.24 lilwoaji
5.  49.21 DGCubes
6.  49.75 Homeschool Cubing
7.  50.93 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  59.92 CB21
9.  1:05.59 TheReasonableCuber
10.  1:08.44 Magdamini
11.  1:50.15 Ricardo Zapata
12.  1:57.65 freshcuber.de
13.  2:27.18 brodawg


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:57.21 DGCubes
2.  2:43.00 YouCubing
3.  3:33.24 CB21

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(9)
1.  19.18 Charles Jerome
2.  25.31 edd_dib
3.  26.28 SpeedyOctahedron


Spoiler



4.  55.21 YouCubing
5.  2:20.93 DGCubes
6.  2:22.21 CB21
7.  2:46.00 One Wheel
8.  3:01.29 freshcuber.de
9.  3:13.97 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(229)
1.  1065 Luke Garrett
2.  1048 ichcubegerne
3.  1003 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  935 sigalig
5.  855 DGCubes
6.  851 BradenTheMagician
7.  816 sean_cut4
8.  810 CB21
9.  769 Zeke Mackay
10.  766 Liam Wadek
11.  747 Ricardo Zapata
12.  705 agradess2
13.  704 MCuber
13.  704 EvanWright1
15.  703 tommyo11
16.  688 Sphericality
17.  676 TheReasonableCuber
18.  673 Hayden Ng
18.  673 Shaun Mack
20.  657 Nuuk cuber
21.  651 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  646 abunickabhi
23.  625 Charles Jerome
24.  621 BrianJ
25.  616 Cooki348
26.  615 Heewon Seo
27.  609 Dream Cubing
28.  592 asiahyoo1997
29.  579 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
30.  564 tJardigradHe
31.  561 Fisko
32.  548 Boris McCoy
33.  544 Cody_Caston
34.  534 RP_Cubed
35.  533 epride17
36.  528 Parke187
37.  510 cubingintherain
38.  505 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  499 InlandEmpireCuber
40.  495 Dylan Swarts
41.  493 lumes2121
42.  483 MartinN13
43.  458 Cuz Red
44.  456 beabernardes
45.  449 Cale S
45.  449 VectorCubes
47.  447 lilwoaji
48.  446 bennettstouder
49.  428 Homeschool Cubing
50.  423 Loffy8
50.  423 Cuber2s
52.  420 Cubey_Tube
53.  417 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
54.  410 PCCuber
55.  406 d2polld
56.  404 Ontricus
57.  403 DLXCubing
58.  395 FishyIshy
59.  392 thecubemaster23
60.  377 eyeballboi
61.  374 Li Xiang
62.  373 darrensaito
63.  362 ARSCubing
64.  361 dhafin
65.  358 Fred Lang
66.  354 Mike Hughey
67.  332 revaldoah
68.  327 Chris Van Der Brink
69.  322 JustGoodCuber
69.  322 Brendyn Dunagan
71.  321 Magdamini
72.  314 ExultantCarn
73.  309 yijunleow
73.  309 Xauxage
75.  306 DynaXT
76.  305 gsingh
77.  302 CaptainCuber
78.  299 Caíque crispim
78.  299 THE CUBER SQUARED
80.  295 Jacck
81.  288 Josiah Blomker
82.  283 TheEpicCuber
83.  282 mihnea3000
84.  279 Luke Solves Cubes
85.  278 oliverpallo
85.  278 weatherman223
87.  272 Calcube
88.  270 White KB
89.  268 Jakub26
90.  267 Poorcuber09
91.  262 Ich_73
92.  260 JakeAK
93.  256 20luky3
93.  256 Neon47
95.  248 Oxzowachi
95.  248 Winfaza
97.  247 CubableYT
97.  247 GenTheThief
99.  244 Riddler97
100.  243 sporteisvogel
101.  241 One Wheel
102.  238 OrdinarySolver4048
103.  231 AidanNoogie
103.  231 Legomanz
105.  227 BradyCubes08
106.  219 bh13
107.  218 trangium
108.  217 breadears
109.  213 Lewis
109.  213 Keroma12
111.  208 SpeedyReedy
112.  207 MatsBergsten
113.  206 hebscody
114.  203 John Benwell
115.  201 Firestorming_1
116.  200 Nutybaconator
117.  197 GalaxyCubes5
118.  196 Jrg
119.  194 N4C0
120.  190 ican97
120.  190 freshcuber.de
122.  183 fun at the joy
123.  182 brad711
124.  180 Skewb_Cube
124.  180 Kaktoose
126.  177 2017LAMB06
127.  176 SebastianCarrillo
128.  175 The Cubing Fanatic
128.  175 mrsniffles01
130.  173 Lookify cubef
131.  171 xyzzy
132.  169 DesertWolf
133.  168 GenZ Cubing
134.  165 Kylegadj
135.  163 pb_cuber
136.  162 KellanTheCubingCoder
137.  161 cubing_addict
138.  160 Rubika-37-021204
139.  156 Benjamin Warry
140.  155 [email protected]
141.  153 Lightning
142.  152 4ce7heGuy
143.  150 asacuber
144.  149 Ordway Persyn
145.  146 wearephamily1719
146.  140 ErezE
147.  138 qaz
148.  137 hah27
149.  136 SPEEEEED
150.  123 any name you wish
151.  120 Sellerie11
152.  118 Camerone Chin
153.  114 padddi
154.  112 Dnfclocker
155.  111 Haadynaushahi
156.  110 midnightcuberx
157.  109 NickTyler
158.  107 Christopher Fandrich
159.  106 John123
159.  106 MasterIcePanda
159.  106 nonsub20cuber
162.  103 kflynn
163.  102 chancet4488
164.  97 Kenzo
165.  95 aamiel
166.  94 nigelthecuber
167.  93 qwr
167.  93 NathanaelCubes
169.  91 Hyperion
170.  89 Stock_Fish109
170.  89 Amitbuk
172.  85 YaBoiKemp
173.  82 Lvl9001Wizard
174.  81 Heath Flick
174.  81 Jonah Jarvis
176.  80 SSpzcee
177.  77 brodawg
178.  76 Petri Krzywacki
179.  74 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
179.  74 remopihel
179.  74 Jlit
182.  73 Cuber15
183.  71 Sarvin Sangelapten
183.  71 Tst
185.  66 David ep
186.  63 thomas.sch
187.  62 Ksawierov
188.  60 J727S
189.  59 patricKING
190.  57 DistanceRunner25
191.  56 M.Sikandar
192.  54 filmip
193.  52 Solvablecube
193.  52 Sub1Hour
195.  51 H Perm Speedcuber
196.  49 Luke1234
196.  49 JChambers13
198.  45 Nash171
199.  41 abhijat
199.  41 Elisa
201.  40 UPCHAN
202.  36 cubingmaniac123
202.  36 Papkin
202.  36 Der Der
205.  34 Marioadventurefx
206.  33 RonnyAce
207.  32 Mr Cuber
207.  32 Krökeldil
207.  32 jake.levine
210.  30 FlorianEnduro #111
211.  29 ForcefleeCubez
212.  27 mee6
212.  27 cuberkid10
214.  25 Keerthi Sangelapten
215.  19 Egb
216.  18 TipsterTrickster 
217.  17 abigaildoyle
217.  17 Jakob T
219.  14 OriEy
219.  14 Lutz_P
221.  13 Natan’s Life
222.  12 edd_dib
223.  11 SpeedyOctahedron
224.  10 Kylethomas
225.  9 wucens
225.  9 http_Noel
225.  9 Irotholoro
228.  6 UnknownCanvas
229.  4 Carbonated_Milk


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2022)

229 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 84!

That means our winner this week is *Luke Solves Cubes!* Congratulations!!


----------

